# They are back   Walmart $125 stingrays..just notified



## Babyboomerbikes (Oct 2, 2020)

__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (Oct 2, 2020)

4 coppertone just showed up


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hard for me to get excited about Chinese junk! V/r Shawn


----------



## CLmapes (Oct 8, 2020)

We found a blue one at our local Walmart


----------



## JChapoton (Oct 13, 2020)

too cheap to give you a front fender?


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm bringing some to the Memory Lane swap meet.


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 13, 2020)

rideahiggins said:


> I'm bringing some to the Memory Lane swap meet.



I look forward to seeing them in person. For $125, it definitely looks like $125 of fun, and a great start for a custom Stingray, if that's what you want. 

I'll be bringing my new Orange Krate, though I've done a lot of little upgrades on mine to make it look less contemporary.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2020)

I picked up a Coppertone as a Xmas gift for my lil nephew.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I picked up a Coppertone as a Xmas gift for my lil nephew.



I was gonna say damn, Mike bought a schwinn, but not really...  LoL


----------

